# Secrets Thread



## Sireafi (Jun 27, 2008)

I loved this thread. Secret posting, go go go! Also, stating your sexuality, fetishes, etc. don't belong here.


----------



## Icalasari (Jun 27, 2008)

Yeah, because those threads already exist XD

Hmm...

I don't really have any secrets. Heck, my parents actually know my fetishes [yeah, I may be a little too out in the open...]


----------



## Mhaladie (Jun 27, 2008)

I go around killing people in my sleep, but I'm excellent at hiding everything, so nobody even knows that they're missing. It's hard to keep count of them, as I am doing it while I am asleep, but I think there have been nine now. I also am building a faster-than-light spaceship in my secret underground laboratory, and the materials and plans for it are all supplied by the ancient civilization of mole-people who I have befriended as they also live underground and I encountered them when first building my secret underground laboratory. They forgave me for collapsing one of their tunnels because they are quite kind, and they're also trying to help me with my problems of killing people in my sleep. I've gotten better since they started helping me, there haven't been any "accidents" in the last few weeks. They're quite brilliant, these mole-people.

I also like to make up stupid things because I don't have much in the way of interesting secrets. I have a pretty boring life. XD


----------



## surskitty (Jun 27, 2008)

I'm not happy unless I'm pissing someone off.  It gives me a reason to talk to people.


----------



## Keta (Jun 27, 2008)

I swear I just posted here a while ago... I don't have many meaningful secrets. 

OH JESUS WHO REVIVED THIS THREAD. IT'S FROM TWO YEARS AGO.


----------



## HolyLugia912 (Jul 31, 2010)

I...er...MAKE FAN ART!


----------



## Barubu (Jul 31, 2010)

^It's good, too.

I slept with a nightlight until I was about eight.


----------



## goldenquagsire (Jul 31, 2010)

Fun facts: firstly, I am nowhere near as snarky irl as I am online. secondly, I still go to bed with a stuffed toy (two of them, actually; both are guinea pigs and one of them I've had for probably ten years at least). thirdly, I want to have kvlt hair. forthly, I wish I needed to wear glasses because I think they look hot as fuck. fifthly, despite being a few months short of 18, I am still a virgin, have never bought or consumed illegal drugs and haven't even bought alcohol illegally (although I have underage-drunk) and I'm rather disappointed by this.



Icalasari said:


> I don't really have any secrets. Heck, my parents actually know my fetishes [yeah, I may be a little too out in the open...]


I'll be honest, that sounds kinda creepy. I would never admit to my parents that I wank at all.


----------



## Tarvos (Jul 31, 2010)

I don't want to divulge my secrets because then they wouldn't be secrets


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Aug 1, 2010)

I get annoyed/jealous when people who can draw better than I can on DA can't spell to save their lives. It's petty but I don't care.


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Aug 1, 2010)

goldenquagsire said:


> forthly, I wish I needed to wear glasses because I think they look hot as fuck.


 This

I had the same wish, until they decided my eyes suck enough to have them. I was so happy.

Not much else than that...


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Aug 2, 2010)

goldenquagsire said:


> fourthly, I wish I needed to wear glasses because I think they look hot as fuck.


I approve. I've needed glasses ever since my parents found out I couldn't read the scoreboard at a Cubs game when I was 7. (not that I needed to ;-))


----------



## Mewtwo (Aug 2, 2010)

I have, like, five different personalities.

Andeach one likes a different guy.


----------



## Green (Aug 2, 2010)

1) i sleep with my pokewalker o3o

2) my right hand has schizophrenia o3o


----------



## goldenquagsire (Aug 2, 2010)

Zackrinian said:


> This
> 
> I had the same wish, until they decided my eyes suck enough to have them. I was so happy.


I should point out that I'm fully aware that not having 100% perfect vision isn't anything to be happy about, but still...

Glasses are just so awesome!


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Aug 2, 2010)

Blastoise said:


> I get annoyed/jealous when people who can draw better than I can on DA can't spell to save their lives. It's petty but I don't care.


Oh my God, YES. Me too. 

I just get annoyed in general also if someone who used to type really nicely and with good spelling suddenly starts to deteriorate and type in all lower-case and chatspeak. It really grates at me. 

Also, I'm really closed off and different in real life. I tend to be meaner and more sarcastic, which is usually the inverse of a lot of people on the internet. I act more coldly or just plain awkward.

I have more secrets, but I tend to feel they're too... horrible and personal for me to reveal, so I won't say them.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Aug 2, 2010)

Mewtwo said:


> I have, like, five different personalities.
> 
> Andeach one likes a different guy.


This. Except I have two.

My "unnatural" personality can be so hyper that two nights ago she was rolling around in her bed in a laughing fit while practically strangling a large stuffed wolf. I think she scares my other side ... o.o'

Also several times I've made signature banners for myself, but felt like they were a bit too personal or something (i have no idea what it is?) so I never use them here.


----------



## Green (Aug 2, 2010)

Arylett Dawnsborough said:


> Oh my God, YES. Me too.
> 
> I just get annoyed in general also if someone who used to type really nicely and with good spelling suddenly starts to deteriorate and type in all lower-case and chatspeak. It really grates at me.


OTL


----------



## Spoon (Aug 2, 2010)

This thread reminds me of the postsecret book series, though the thread isn't anonymous, which tends to work better for secrets.

 As for my own lame (un)secrets, I hate starting sentences with 'I,' but my sentences tend to sound weird if I don't.

 Also, I usually use a thesaurus when I nickname my Pokémon. By the way, thesauruses should also be a type of undiscovered dinosaur.


----------



## Not Meowth (Aug 2, 2010)

By day, I am Mike, a mild-mannered forumgoer.
By night, I am The Raven.


----------



## .... (Aug 4, 2010)

Most of the time I act like myself. (I'm very sarcastic and random)
Sometimes, though, I'll act _exactly_ like one of my friends. And I can't do it at will.

Also I've been stalking these forums for 6+ months.
My dreams don't make sense at all and seem like they're real. 

I am so weird.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Aug 4, 2010)

Mike the Foxhog said:


> By day, I am Mike, a mild-mannered forumgoer.
> By night, I am The Raven.


By day, I am Billy Blastoise

By night, I am Dr. Maliceface.

PREPARE TO MEET YOUR DOOM THE RAVEN

((Also I curse a whole lot more in my head than anyone who knows me would begin to guess))


----------



## Dannichu (Aug 4, 2010)

Spoon said:


> This thread reminds me of the postsecret book series, though the thread isn't anonymous, which tends to work better for secrets.
> 
> As for my own lame (un)secrets, I hate starting sentences with 'I,' but my sentences tend to sound weird if I don't.


I usually don't, but I'm just a really lazy twitterer X3

I usually sleep with cuddly toys, but my favoured sleeping pattern requires me to hug something, be it a pillow or cuddly toy or another person, but I _cannot _sleep with someone else hugging me.

I've never done recreational drugs either, though everybody and their mother seems to think I do.

I... can't think of anything that I'd actually count as a proper 'secret' though. I'll ponder it.


----------



## Automata heart (Aug 6, 2010)

1: i'm disleksick. 
2: i love twilight. (u'll all hate me now.)
3: i have a fanfic adiction.
4: I AM KIRA!!!!!!!


----------



## nothing to see here (Aug 6, 2010)

> I just get annoyed in general also if someone who used to type really nicely and with good spelling suddenly starts to deteriorate and type in all lower-case and chatspeak.


It's not exactly a "secret" in any way, but... that's pretty much exactly how I feel about people typing either in all-lowercase or all-caps, people using lots of chatspeak, and people who regurgitate the same old unfunny Internet memes (in other words, all of them) over and over.
All-lowercase and all-caps just annoy me a little (they're tolerable in small amounts, as long as the grammar and such are decent), but the chatspeak and memes really piss me off, especially when _combined_ with all-caps or all-lowercase.

It's even worse when you point out to someone who's typing a random incoherent mess of chatspeak that you can't understand a word they're saying... and instead of responding like a normal person, or even trying to improve their typing so you can figure out what the heck they're trying to say, they go berserk.  They suddenly break out of Chatspeak Mode and type in real English for once... only to go on about how they actually _can_ type correctly, and their English is (supposedly) so much better than yours, and that they got perfect scores in their English classes and so on.

And yes, the person I'm referring to (not anyone on these forums, I hope!) actually did go on and on about how great their grades and test scores in English class were.

So there's people who _can_ use decent English, but instead they type in incoherent all-lowercase Internet-speak _on purpose_.  It's bad enough when people type that way because they never learned any better and it's the only way they know how, but people typing in chatspeak nonsense even though they're capable of doing it the right way? That's one of the dumbest things I've ever seen on the Internet, which is saying a lot.

I don't have any "real" secrets, though.  At least not any that I can remember at the moment...


----------



## Saith (Aug 6, 2010)

I just raged.

People think I'm a laid back guy, get I get pissed off over everything.

And I just raged.


----------



## Flora (Aug 6, 2010)

(unrelated: sakura, that picture of Sakura and Syaoran is making me squee :D)

1) I act all cutesy and hyperactive irl, and I think some of it carries over into here. I'm actually a fairly mature person, I've learned.
2) Apparently my (self-imposed-ish) hyperactivity had led to a bit of a Becoming the Mask thing for me; I actually thought I was immature and always perky until this year.
3) This isn't actually a _secret_ anymore, technically, but I have a crush on one of my friends.
4) I think some of my friends hate me, which led to the hyperactive mask; for some idiotic reason I thought that acting perky all the time would ease the situation. It didn't work, so the mask seems to be slipping.


----------



## ArceusPalkia916 (Aug 6, 2010)

In the day time when Im near everyone I act all peppy.But at night I feel like crying.And I can't stand a day without gaming stuff.


----------



## Zuu (Aug 6, 2010)

I am, in fact, lonely and bitter.

Wait, secrets. I own a pair of women's underwear?


----------



## Jester (Aug 7, 2010)

Mewtwo said:


> I have, like, five different personalities.
> 
> Andeach one likes a different guy.





Cryptica said:


> This. Except I have two. And both like a different girl.
> 
> My "unnatural" personality can be so hyper that two nights ago she was rolling around in her bed in a laughing fit while practically strangling a large stuffed wolf. I think she scares my other side ... o.o'


I have two personalities and half a soul, Apparently.

One personality holds complete dominance over that half of a soul. And it results in me being a happy, giggly, pseudo-gay guy.  The other half is a heartless bastard who enjoys taking people's minds and ripping them to shreds... After messing around with them first...

...Yes, You should be afraid...


----------



## ... (Aug 9, 2010)

Mewtwo said:


> I have, like, five different personalities.
> 
> Andeach one likes a different guy.


Same here. Except I only have two...and one likes a girl and one likes a guy. OMG that was two secrets in one, D:

Uhmmm...I sleep with a night-light. Well, not an actual light, per se, but a miniature lava lamp. It's more of a relaxation thing than something to make me feel safe (it's BLUE and WAVY!!!) but meh, whatever.

Anything else doesn't deserve to be posted here. FAR too personal.


----------



## Flora (Aug 9, 2010)

Flora and Ashes said:


> [gigantic list of secrets]


 oh here's more:

5) There's probably something mentally wrong with me. It's never actually been _proven,_ but I'm pretty sure that's the case.

6) I have the astounding ability to put up a mental barrier for some memories; they can block any amount of time ranging from a few seconds to a few _hours._ It's definitely still there, cause if reminded of it I can suddenly remember it.


----------



## ... (Aug 9, 2010)

Oh, and I have OCD and off-and-on bipolar depression.


----------



## Pook (Aug 18, 2010)

I have a speech impediment known as stuttering or stammering.


----------



## ignore_this_acct (Aug 20, 2010)

I sing in the shower.


----------



## Blazie (Aug 21, 2010)

My parents don't know that I write fanfiction. They don't know that I write at all, really. They know that I _read_ fanfiction, though.

Uh...I like to sing and think I'm pretty decent. I love performing, and when I'm onstage it's the best feeling ever and I'm totally confident, but whenever I have to audition I freak out, and I can't make myself sing in front of my parents or friends unless it's onstage.

And I like to talk when I get to know people, but I'm too shy to actually start a conversation. I basically wait until someone else talks to me. (Especially online. ^^;)


----------



## Michi (Aug 21, 2010)

Secrets? Okay then.

Hikaru X Kaoru.

That's all I have to say.


----------



## Nice Dolphn (Aug 21, 2010)

Icalasari said:


> I don't really have any secrets. Heck, my parents actually know my fetishes [yeah, I may be a little too out in the open...]


what the fuck you do that for mate ya bastard



James said:


> I'm not happy unless I'm pissing someone off.  It gives me a reason to talk to people.


aw you're fuckin cool



HolyLugia912 said:


> I...er...MAKE FAN ART!


SHAT MYSELF IN SHOCK



goldenquagsire said:


> Fun facts: firstly, I am nowhere near as snarky irl as I am online. secondly, I still go to bed with a stuffed toy (two of them, actually; both are guinea pigs and one of them I've had for probably ten years at least). thirdly, I want to have kvlt hair. forthly, I wish I needed to wear glasses because I think they look hot as fuck. fifthly, despite being a few months short of 18, I am still a virgin, have never bought or consumed illegal drugs and haven't even bought alcohol illegally (although I have underage-drunk) and I'm rather disappointed by this.


1) the internet was MADE for being a cunt mate
2) ah ya fuckin faggot
3) what mate
4) ok
5) NEVER BOUGHT ALCOHOL ILLEGALLY MATE WHAT THE FUCK BULLSHIT IS THAT ya fuckin immigrant



Mewtwo said:


> I have, like, five different personalities.
> 
> Andeach one likes a different guy.


age: 13
LEGIT



KronoGreen said:


> 1) i sleep with my pokewalker o3o
> 
> 2) my right hand has schizophrenia o3o


what the fuck mate



Cryptica said:


> This. Except I have two.
> 
> My "unnatural" personality can be so hyper that two nights ago she was rolling around in her bed in a laughing fit while practically strangling a large stuffed wolf. I think she scares my other side ... o.o'


age: 13
ok


----------



## Nice Dolphn (Aug 21, 2010)

sakura said:


> 1: i'm disleksick.
> 2: i love twilight. (u'll all hate me now.)
> 3: i have a fanfic adiction.
> 4: I AM KIRA!!!!!!!


fuckin yanks what's the matter with ya



Saith said:


> I just raged.
> 
> People think I'm a laid back guy, get I get pissed off over everything.
> 
> And I just raged.


RAGE MORE MATE
GO OUT STABBIN



Dezzuu said:


> I am, in fact, lonely and bitter.
> 
> Wait, secrets. I own a pair of women's underwear?


what kind of underwear mate



Midnight said:


> I have two personalities and half a soul, Apparently.
> 
> One personality holds complete dominance over that half of a soul. And it results in me being a happy, giggly, pseudo-gay guy.  The other half is a heartless bastard who enjoys taking people's minds and ripping them to shreds... After messing around with them first...
> 
> ...Yes, You should be afraid...


LEGIT
ya bastard



Ryubane said:


> Same here. Except I only have two...and one likes a girl and one likes a guy. OMG that was two secrets in one, D:
> 
> Uhmmm...I sleep with a night-light. Well, not an actual light, per se, but a miniature lava lamp. It's more of a relaxation thing than something to make me feel safe (it's BLUE and WAVY!!!) but meh, whatever.
> 
> Anything else doesn't deserve to be posted here. FAR too personal.


why is everyone a fuckin schizo
and lava lamps now qualify as secrets now mate yea



Flora and Ashes said:


> oh here's more:
> 
> 5) There's probably something mentally wrong with me. It's never actually been _proven,_ but I'm pretty sure that's the case.


LEGIT
it's special snowflake syndrome mate




Ryubane said:


> Oh, and I have OCD and off-and-on bipolar depression.


legit



Blazie said:


> My parents don't know that I write fanfiction. They don't know that I write at all, really. They know that I _read_ fanfiction, though.
> 
> Uh...I like to sing and think I'm pretty decent. I love performing, and when I'm onstage it's the best feeling ever and I'm totally confident, but whenever I have to audition I freak out, and I can't make myself sing in front of my parents or friends unless it's onstage.
> 
> And I like to talk when I get to know people, but I'm too shy to actually start a conversation. I basically wait until someone else talks to me. (Especially online. ^^;)


the fuck why would you tell anyone you write fanfiction mate


----------



## Dinru (Aug 21, 2010)

Little Monster said:


> Secrets? Okay then.
> 
> Hikaru X Kaoru.
> 
> That's all I have to say.


That's not a secret. That's _fact_ Plus it gets Hikaru out of Haruhi and Tamaki's way.

More secrets:

I adore Lady Gaga. This wouldn't be a secret if it wasn't for the fact that people have called me a "poseur" over it because apparently liking mainstream music automatically makes me lose my nonconformist card. Which can give you a headache if you think about it too long.

Ever since I was young, I've had a feeling that I was going to die by my own doing in some way, though not necessarily by suicide.

I get strangely accurate gut feelings - once, while I was shopping for a gift for my boyfriend, I had a feeling that he was going to be shopping too. Guess who I saw while I was at the store?

I think one of my cats is completely fluent in English and tries to have conversations with me, but is frustrated by his inability to say much other than "meow" "ma" and "er". But I may just be crazy. Or he may just be that smart. Either or.


----------



## Nice Dolphn (Aug 21, 2010)

Dinru said:


> I adore Lady Gaga. This wouldn't be a secret if it wasn't for the fact that people have called me a "poseur" over it because apparently liking mainstream music automatically makes me lose my nonconformist card. Which can give you a headache if you think about it too long.
> 
> Ever since I was young, I've had a feeling that I was going to die by my own doing in some way, though not necessarily by suicide.
> 
> ...


you have a non conformist card ya fucking hipster cunt faggot what

i'll fuckin stab ya if ya want mate

LEGIT PSYCHIC
legit boyfriend

fuck mate my cat's sat on me right now
i think he took a big shit a minute ago fuckin smells like it
cats don't fuckin speak english mate
unlike sharks


----------



## Flora (Aug 21, 2010)

Oh, I have another secret:

Nice Dolphn, _please_ shut up.

Also to make this semi-relevant, thinking something's wrong with you =/= "special snowflake syndrome." The only reason it would was if _no one_ had anything wrong with them. (i'm really really sorry if that sounded cruel to anyone)


----------



## Michi (Aug 21, 2010)

Dinru said:


> That's not a secret. That's _fact_ Plus it gets Hikaru out of Haruhi and Tamaki's way.
> 
> More secrets:
> 
> I adore Lady Gaga. This wouldn't be a secret if it wasn't for the fact that people have called me a "poseur" over it because apparently liking mainstream music automatically makes me lose my nonconformist card. Which can give you a headache if you think about it too long.


Are you Jesus?

Wow, you are awesome. xD

EDIT: Nevermind, I hate all yaoi/yuri unless it's Hikaru/Kaoru. :P


----------



## Nice Dolphn (Aug 21, 2010)

Little Monster said:


> I has another sectret - I like yaoi even though it's geared toward girls. ._. And I'm bi, not entirely gay, so people who know say I'm weird for it because I hate yuri. :P


a gay who likes gay shit
fuckin shat myself in shock mate


----------



## Nice Dolphn (Aug 21, 2010)

Flora and Ashes said:


> Oh, I have another secret:
> 
> Nice Dolphn, _please_ shut up.


dya want some fuckin shrimp mate


----------



## Zora of Termina (Aug 21, 2010)

Nice Dolphn said:


> a gay who likes gay shit
> fuckin shat myself in shock mate








I feel this is appropriate.


----------



## hopeandjoy (Aug 21, 2010)

I cannot pronounce r, l, or w (when singing) well and tend to stumble over the pronunciation of the most simple words. When I get excited, I also speak way too fast and I slur my words.

I slash. I slash like woah. Of my 11 or so shippings, 10 are slash.

On the other hand, in my head-multiverse or whatever you call it, of the 3 or so canon shippings, 2 are het and 1 is femslash.

I'm bi, but I still haven't come out of the closet because my mother and sister don't think bi people are real. They think that bi people are just confused or sluts. And yes, they always think in female terms, never male ones.

I started puberty when I was 7 or 8, and my first period came when I was 9.

My breasts are uneven like woah, so I stuff the smaller one so it doesn't look squished in the bra.


----------



## Green (Aug 21, 2010)

i hate pretty much everyone on the forum that's my age or really immature |:


----------



## Flora (Aug 21, 2010)

Ketsu said:


> I slash. I slash like woah. Of my 11 or so shippings, 10 are slash.


Oh yeah, I forgot.

I've relatively recently started slashing. I blame my friends and their goddamn movie idea. (it's...best if you don't ask.)


----------

